# Epic Commutes



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm going to be back home for good next week. For the last 14 months my commute has involved walking up a flight of stairs to my desk (I've been living on a ship) but now I've got to start thinking about riding to work again. I've done some great commutes in the past ten years and got to thinking about what constitutes an epic commute and here's what I've come up with so far. 

Any combination of three of the following:

1. Very Cold
2. Homebound headwind of >20mph
3. Cold rain you didn't plan on
4. Hitting a fish
5. Tropical storms
6. Earthquakes
7. riding through a police raid of a meth lab
8. Wading through a swollen stream while carrying your bike
9. Riding around a burning car on the MUT
10. Be followed by a car while riding on the MUT
11. Get sideswiped by a police car
12. Unforecasted snow
13. Hypothermia
14. Heat exhaustion
15. Run over a mongoose
16. Have a pigeon attempt to fly through your front wheel
17. Sit under an overpass during a thunderstorm
18. See something struck by lightning
19. Get hailed on
20. Crash and figure out it's faster to ride home vice getting picked up
21. Ride with multiple sutures in your hand

That's all I can think of for now based on personal experience.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

You mean you didn't encounter any of that on your ship-bound stay?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I ran over a couple of rats but no mongeese. Commuting in Seattle is very un-epic. I did get a ticket for running a stop sign on the MUT on the bike.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

bigbill said:


> 17. Sit under an overpass during a thunderstorm


Sorry, but I'd file that one under "wuss out".


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

^^^
lol

but the steel-is-real guys would become lightning rods


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

brucew said:


> Sorry, but I'd file that one under "wuss out".


I dunno. I've been in some very heavy thunderstorms here in PHX and the hail, wind, rain and subsequent flooding can make for a very fun ride or a very painful one. I'd say it would depend on whether or not it's a winter or summer storm.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

On your list, I've done 1, 2, 3, 5, 12, 13, 17and 18. Plus riding several weeks in a cast on a broken wrist. And once I had a seatpost bolt shear off, and had to remove the seatpost and complete the ride standing up. Wouldn't have been a big deal on a bike that coasts, but on the fixed gear it was surprisingly challenging.

I'll never top that story about hitting the fish. We don't have mongooses (mongeese?) here, either.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

22. Having your headlight battery go out on a dark road four miles from home and no one who would pick you up answers their phone so you ride in the dark for four miles. (Lesson, carry a spare emergency light)

23. Having a flat in the dark, screw up using the CO2 canisters in your saddle bag and then have to walk the remaining 2 miles home in road bike shoes (Lesson, even if you have CO2, carry a minipump).


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

MarkS said:


> 22. Having your headlight battery go out on a dark road four miles from home and no one who would pick you up answers their phone so you ride in the dark for four miles. (Lesson, carry a spare emergency light)
> 
> 23. Having a flat in the dark, screw up using the CO2 canisters in your saddle bag and then have to walk the remaining 2 miles home in road bike shoes (Lesson, even if you have CO2, carry a minipump).


I've learned both of those lessons. On one homebound commute in Hawaii I had two flats which used up my CO2 cartridges. I went out and got a minipump that evening. With panniers it didn't have to be that mini. 

On the headlight issue, I walked into my office one day to find my headlight on. I turned it off and asked around. Apparently one of my guys wanted to show his buddy how bright my light was and didn't know how to turn it off. It had been on for about 45 minutes. My round trip was 2:40 and my battery had a three hour run time. Sure enough it quit about four miles from home and I rode home in the dark. At least I had taillights.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

We live in the same area, and it is definitely starting to get epic out there.

I remember last year, the rain abated, and we had a try week -- but the wind picked up, it's ALWAYS a headwind on the way home, and one day, when I left, the thermometer on the bank said 8 degrees fahrenheit. 

Now, this may not be cold to many people, but for the pacific northwest, this is pretty darn cold.

Riding home in this, about 10 miles into a 30 mile commute, I get out of the saddle and hear two loud, sharp pings. That was two rear spokes giving up the ghost. At least I had 30 more. I undid the rear brake, looped both broken ones around their neighbors as best I could with numb fingers, and crossed my fingers that I didn't lose any more.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Argentius said:


> We live in the same area, and it is definitely starting to get epic out there.
> 
> I remember last year, the rain abated, and we had a try week -- but the wind picked up, it's ALWAYS a headwind on the way home, and one day, when I left, the thermometer on the bank said 8 degrees fahrenheit.
> 
> ...


I had one of my worst commutes here in the PNW. When I left work it was 40 degrees and overcast. Starting at sea level I rode north up the Kitsap Peninsula climbing as I went. Rain started about 30 minutes in and as I passed the 500 foot level, it turned to wet heavy snow and the wind picked up. I had my Showers Pass jacket but the snow was so heavy that it was building up on my thighs, head, and chest. My gloves soaked through and my hands went numb. I rode my bike like a single speed because I couldn't shift. By the time I got home I was hypothermic and shivering uncontrollably. I stayed in the shower until the hot water was gone and spent the evening under a blanket. I got up and rode to work the next morning.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

empty_set said:


> I dunno. I've been in some very heavy thunderstorms here in PHX and the hail, wind, rain and subsequent flooding can make for a very fun ride or a very painful one. I'd say it would depend on whether or not it's a winter or summer storm.


Yeah, but the OP didn't say, "ride through a thunderstorm", he said, "sit under a bridge during a thunderstorm"--sort of like my parents' beagle hides under the bed in a thunderstorm.

Plus, the post is about "epic" commutes. The most appropriate definition of "epic" in this case is "heroic; majestic; impressively great" (reference here). 

While deciding to "sit this one out" under a bridge may be prudent, memorable or any of a dozen other things, it's not "heroic, majestic, or impressively great" and therefore not epic.

Unless of course you've slain the trolls who live there in order to appropriate the spot. :thumbsup:


----------



## daidaidai (Dec 17, 2008)

8 (b) "riding" through a swollen stream.

http://www.cyclingtipsblog.com/2010/10/just-a-puddle/

...I felt sorry for my bike and went round the side.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

daidaidai said:


> 8 (b) "riding" through a swollen stream.
> 
> http://www.cyclingtipsblog.com/2010/10/just-a-puddle/
> 
> ...I felt sorry for my bike and went round the side.


I learned my lesson about riding through swollen streams and it only cost me a bottom bracket overhaul (Phil Wood). After that, I started carrying it. Sealed bearings are good for rain but not so good submerged.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll add riding home after a hit and run with a concussion and broken helmet to the list list. 

Getting a flat below zero always seems vaguely epic.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've done 1,2,3,12,18, & 19


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

I've encountered 1, 2, 3, 13, 14, 19, and 20.

But if I ever had the hat-trick of 4+7+15 on one ride, I'd find a new route or a new means.


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

I had 1, 2, 3, and 19 (although technically, I think it was sleet) all occur on the same ride home. Nice little squall.
:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

bikenerd said:


> But if I ever had the hat-trick of 4+7+15 on one ride, I'd find a new route or a new means.


But you would be in Hawaii. I never had that hat trick but it would have been possible on my Ewa Beach to Pearl Harbor commute.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*wow*

Got to respect you guys. I've not encountered any of that. Commuting in Fresno is about as ideal as it gets. Great roads, bike lanes, and pretty good weather.

Worst I've encountered:

113 degree heat -- actually over 120 in traffic.

25 degree cold.

Heavy fog -- but I have incredible lights.

Rain is pretty rare, like 3-4 times a year I'll get rained on. Have state of the art rain gear, though, and can easily stay dry for the hour it takes to ride.

Mirror of a taxi hit my hand, once, but did not knock me down.

Almost t-boned by a red light runner at 50 mph, but it hit a car right in front of me instead. Last time I trusted people to actually stop for their red lights.

Occasional flat tire, but none in at least 6 months now. (taunting the tire gods, I know)










bigbill said:


> I'm going to be back home for good next week. For the last 14 months my commute has involved walking up a flight of stairs to my desk (I've been living on a ship) but now I've got to start thinking about riding to work again. I've done some great commutes in the past ten years and got to thinking about what constitutes an epic commute and here's what I've come up with so far.
> 
> Any combination of three of the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

bigbill said:


> 1. Very Cold
> 3. Cold rain you didn't plan on
> 12. Unforecasted snow
> 19. Get hailed on


Had all that happen to me once. Took off on a bike ride for only a few miles...I left and it was 50's and sunny, then halfway out, the rain started rolling in...then hail...then snow. The last mile coming back (after I turned the hell around and rode as fast as i could home), visibility was down to a couple hundred feet and it was in the teens.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Don't sell yourself short, Fixed. 113 degrees would scare a lot of riders off the bike. And Tule fog is an awesome natural event. I'm not sure I'd ride in that, even with the best lights in the world (I'm pretty damn lit up for my winter commutes).

With the caveat that my 6-mile flat commute route could never really qualify as "epic," under any conditions, I may be in for one tonight, unless I luck into a break in the storm or wimp out and take the bus. Rode in with moderate rain (but mild temp -- 55), but now early afternoon it's sheets of rain coming in sideways, wind 20 gusting to 40. The big double-glazed plate glass windows of my office are visibly flexing in the gusts. The bus isn't sounding too bad.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*adapting*

Maybe we all just adapt to our conditions. 

Since I hate rain, I get serious about it. Here's my approach. Light, long sleeve jersey with long pants; wool socks; water proof cap from REI that has long brim and ear flaps, under helmet; Gore rain jacket (with mesh lining helps keep it from feeling so clammy), with sleeves pulled down over the gloves; rain pants; high top Lake winter mtb boots (with lots of Mink oil on the leather and Scotch Guard on the fabric areas); high gaitors that go over the shoes and under the rain pants; nearly rain proof Manzella Goretex gloves. That keeps me pretty dry even in a thunderstorm for an hour or so. Still get kind of sweaty, though. Still want bright clothing and plenty of lighting.

These Manzellas are great gloves, by the way: http://www.nashbar.com/bikes//ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10053&catalogId=10052&productId=502645

Might worry about getting blown over or having to go through really deep puddles.



JCavilia said:


> Don't sell yourself short, Fixed. 113 degrees would scare a lot of riders off the bike. And Tule fog is an awesome natural event. I'm not sure I'd ride in that, even with the best lights in the world (I'm pretty damn lit up for my winter commutes).
> 
> With the caveat that my 6-mile flat commute route could never really qualify as "epic," under any conditions, I may be in for one tonight, unless I luck into a break in the storm or wimp out and take the bus. Rode in with moderate rain (but mild temp -- 55), but now early afternoon it's sheets of rain coming in sideways, wind 20 gusting to 40. The big double-glazed plate glass windows of my office are visibly flexing in the gusts. The bus isn't sounding too bad.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

In addition to what I posted earlier, I got a flat, in the dark, in the country where there are no street lights, and the temp was 12F. That was fun! I also broke 2 spokes in the rear wheel on the way home. It was wobbling so bad I had to call, "She, Who Must Be Obeyed" to come pick me up in the car.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*real thunderstorms*



empty_set said:


> I dunno. I've been in some very heavy thunderstorms here in PHX and the hail, wind, rain and subsequent flooding can make for a very fun ride or a very painful one. I'd say it would depend on whether or not it's a winter or summer storm.


If it's a *real* thunderstorm like they get in the midwest, not a wussie one we see here in California, I'd get off the road. If for no other reason, visibility can get really bad for drivers and you might get run over. When I used to ride motorcycles in college, overpasses were a welcome sight in thunderstorms.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

I guess this is real enough?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXeEfLHP4zE


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*ouch*



empty_set said:


> I guess this is real enough?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXeEfLHP4zE


Yet another reason to wear a helmet! ;-)

I'd get out of that. Ouch.


----------



## andleo (May 30, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> ^^^
> lol
> 
> but the steel-is-real guys would become lightning rods


as would someone on an aluminum bike


----------



## andleo (May 30, 2009)

back when I worked at 4am I had a homeless guy ask me for a ride going the opposite way, dude im on a bike and I came from that area


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Here are a few epic commutes I've encountered:

- Fixing a flat in the dark w/ temperatures around freezing.
- Getting two flats in the same commute, running out of CO2 cartridges with no pump, and having to walk 3.5 miles home in cycling shoes.
- Forgetting to fasten straps on seat bag when leaving work, dropping wallet and glasses on the way home, realizing bag wasn't fastened at the halfway point, retracing route all the way back to office trying to find lost items, extending normal commute from 22 to 32 miles, and having to call police and credit card companies to report lost wallet and cards.
- Riding to work in 20 F temperatures, finding that water heater is broken at work, and having to take a cold shower.
- Noticing a smoky odor when leaving for work in the morning, finding out that smoke from a huge wildfire has blown into the city overnight, realizing that air quality was Code Red for particle pollution.

That said, the worst and hardest commutes for me are when the temperatures at 100+ with high humidity. Actual temperatures sitting at traffic lights on 6-lane roads with no shade must be 110 or higher.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

My most epic commute in Hawaii was not when I hit the fish. I left one morning in heavy rain which got heavier throughout the ride. It was raining so hard that I could only see maybe ten feet in front of me on the MUT. Every once in a while I would ride off the edge of the MUT into the mud but after I got back on the path, the rain cleaned me and my bike. When I got to work and walked my bike to my office, there was dead silence as I walked past people's desks. Apparently there was a hurricane to the south and we were getting hit with record rains. At least it wasn't windy on the way in. On the way home, I had a headwind with 40mph gusts but less rain. Had to repack the hubs that night.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't think I knew just how hardcore you were, back on that previous ride.



bigbill said:


> My most epic commute in Hawaii was not when I hit the fish. I left one morning in heavy rain which got heavier throughout the ride. It was raining so hard that I could only see maybe ten feet in front of me on the MUT. Every once in a while I would ride off the edge of the MUT into the mud but after I got back on the path, the rain cleaned me and my bike. When I got to work and walked my bike to my office, there was dead silence as I walked past people's desks. Apparently there was a hurricane to the south and we were getting hit with record rains. At least it wasn't windy on the way in. On the way home, I had a headwind with 40mph gusts but less rain. Had to repack the hubs that night.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*we're not worthy*



Argentius said:


> I don't think I knew just how hardcore you were, back on that previous ride.


That kind of says it -- a commute where you have to repack your bearings after, and then ride the next morning. 

I'm a total wuss compared to some of you guys. But then, there is reason I chose to live here. ;-)


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Fixed said:


> That kind of says it -- a commute where you have to repack your bearings after, and then ride the next morning.
> 
> I'm a total wuss compared to some of you guys. But then, there is reason I chose to live here. ;-)


We only had one car and I was determined to make the bike commuting thing work. That one ride pretty much ruined the rear hub. It gave me problems all the time and it went through three sets of ball bearings in the two and half years of Hawaii commuting. When I left, the rim was cracked in two spots so I just tossed the whole wheel. I put the rim in the recycling can. 

The upside was that it occurred in Hawaii, it was 80 degrees and raining.


----------



## RotatingShifts (Nov 12, 2006)

*I have a love-hate relationship with the Weather Channel*

I decided to ride in one more time on the 30th, to put my November commuting mileage over the 400 mark. (Our club keeps track of mileage for kicks.)

TWC swore that the rain would hold off until after midnight, but it began at about 6PM. The rain gear I knew I had brought to work earlier for just this type of occasion, of course, was at home. The midnight temperature was below 40F.

The ride home, although soggy, was surprising comfortable with enough layers!


----------



## vincemacmillan (Dec 1, 2009)

When I was just out of college I once rode my bike across town to the hospital to have my transverse colon amputated (Crohn's Disease). That was more out of stubbornness (or stupidity) than heroism, though, so I don't know if it qualifies as "epic."


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*prepared*

For rainy season here, I always keep the rain gear in a trunk bag on my rear rack, so I'll always be prepared, even if it starts mid ride. I hate getting wet so much, I'll haul it around 100% of the time even if I only need it 1% of the time.

We're lucky, though, because for about 6 months of the year it almost never rains. I ride to work in shorts and short sleeves and carry nothing but my phone and wallet back and forth; this makes is more tolerable to carry extra stuff in the winter, I guess.



RotatingShifts said:


> I decided to ride in one more time on the 30th, to put my November commuting mileage over the 400 mark. (Our club keeps track of mileage for kicks.)
> 
> TWC swore that the rain would hold off until after midnight, but it began at about 6PM. The rain gear I knew I had brought to work earlier for just this type of occasion, of course, was at home. The midnight temperature was below 40F.
> 
> The ride home, although soggy, was surprising comfortable with enough layers!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*weather channel*



RotatingShifts said:


> I decided to ride in one more time on the 30th, to put my November commuting mileage over the 400 mark. (Our club keeps track of mileage for kicks.)
> 
> TWC swore that the rain would hold off until after midnight, but it began at about 6PM. The rain gear I knew I had brought to work earlier for just this type of occasion, of course, was at home. The midnight temperature was below 40F.
> 
> The ride home, although soggy, was surprising comfortable with enough layers!


That was a wet storm, at least here in Connecticut. And judging from how the river was up this morning (risen about 8 feet in 48 hours), probably even more rain up your way. 

I'm kind of addicted to the weather channel's website, but I don't put much stock in the details of the forecast, at least with respect to specifics like when the rain will arrive. I use the interactive radar map and watch for where the stuff is and which way it's moving, and how fast. Here in New England, it's very common for there to be a small area of heavy precip in a general area of milder weather, or the opposite, a relatively clear hole in the midst of downpours.

On Wednesday, the same storm you rode in was blowing through all day. I rode in moderate rain in the morning, and then all afternoon it poured like crazy, with high wind. I watched the radar, and by leaving work a half-hour later than usual I missed the worst stuff. Steady rain, but only moderately heavy.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Fixed said:


> For rainy season here, I always keep the rain gear in a trunk bag on my rear rack, so I'll always be prepared, even if it starts mid ride. I hate getting wet so much, I'll haul it around 100% of the time even if I only need it 1% of the time.
> 
> We're lucky, though, because for about 6 months of the year it almost never rains. I ride to work in shorts and short sleeves and carry nothing but my phone and wallet back and forth; this makes is more tolerable to carry extra stuff in the winter, I guess.


Where did you acquire your "Wicked Witch of the West" aversion to getting wet? I understand being used to dry conditions -- I grew up out there in the desert (Reno). But rain was such a rare event that it was sort of a treat to be in it, and when I moved to wetter climes, I found it didn't bother me too much. I wear enough rain gear to keep the rain from getting me too cold -- which often means very little in the warmest season. But I expect to get somewhat wet, and can live with it.

Your description of your rain getup sounds oppressive to don and ride in. On the other hand, it's no worse than the layers I wear to commute in the winter here.


----------



## Bill Up North (Jun 18, 2007)

*On "Ride Your Bike to Work Day"*

Being chased off the bike path by a moose on the way in, then on the way home chasing the "rabbit" for more than 8 miles, catching and passing, then have her blow by you on the up hill just before where you parked your car.:blush2:


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

_ride through a thunderstorm_

Once during my relatively short commute home from the city, a tornado had formed in CT just northeast of NYC. As I rode over the Queensborough (soon to be renamed the Ed Koch bridge, but let's pretend that never happened), got pelted by hail as the skies opened up. 

What I remember most is the puddles forming in my Sketcher sneakers. That was a new experience.

SO this would be covered under 1) getting caught unexpectedly 2) thunderstorm 3) hail.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I'll take a crack at this...


1. Very Cold - Relative to the thickness on one's blood. In CA, I commute in the 30s on occasion and that's plenty cold for me. 
2. Homebound headwind of >20mph - Routine and daily. The slog getting from the SF Financial District to the Golden Gate Bridge is howling, especially in summer. We're sometimes near the climbing gears.
3. Cold rain you didn't plan on - Very rare. I've had two days in the rain this year, one planned, one not.
4. Hitting a fish - Nope, not even on the warf.
5. Tropical storms - negative
6. Earthquakes - Of course, this is California. There was a 4.1 last summer as we were waiting to role north. It was cool.
7. riding through a police raid of a meth lab - Thankfully no but I have seen 3 jumpers in the past year and a half on the bridge.
8. Wading through a swollen stream while carrying your bike - Not yet
9. Riding around a burning car on the MUT - Sounds cool, but no.
10. Be followed by a car while riding on the MUT - Not yet
11. Get sideswiped by a police car - I'd be retired if that had happened
12. Unforecasted snow - not where I live
13. Hypothermia - Yes, and I drained the hot water tank of an 18 story office building getting to recover
14. Heat exhaustion - Yes, made the mistake of riding home in 105 degree heat last Sept and had to stop for slushie. My wife wasn't very happy with me when I walked in and laid down on the cold kitchen floor.
15. Run over a mongoose - Nope, but had a few close calls with deer.
16. Have a pigeon attempt to fly through your front wheel - It was a robin and I almost had the sucker. Two squirrel close calls as well.
17. Sit under an overpass during a thunderstorm - Nope
18. See something struck by lightning - Nope
19. Get hailed on - Nope
20. Crash and figure out it's faster to ride home vice getting picked up - Yep. Dumped in the dark on the way to work a few months ago and really got some rash out of it. Decided I was closer to the office so I rode in and cleaned my scrapes in my cube.
21. Ride with multiple sutures in your hand - No, but you'd have to be a bad arse to do that. I'm not a bad arse.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Fogdweller said:


> I'll take a crack at this...
> 21. Ride with multiple sutures in your hand - No, but you'd have to be a bad arse to do that. I'm not a bad arse.


I rode my MTB for two weeks since the angle on my hand didn't dig into the sutures. The stitches were in the webbing between my thumb and forefinger, roadbike handlebars were a no-go. I've got pictures.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

When I was working my commute was 18 mi., one way. I had to leave home ~ 5:00AM in order to get there & prepare myself for the day. 

I'm fortunate to live right on the shore of one of the great lakes, and as you know proximity to the water produces temp. stability. I headed out for work at 5:00AM which was due south, hence 18 mi from the lake shore. At 200' from the water it was 21F & I dressed for the occasion. As I got closer & closer to work it seemed to be getting colder & colder. I was damned cold by the time I got there. Our school was an official weather station & when I looked at the thermometer it was 8F.

Another occasion I was riding to work in the predawn hours. My commute to work was always done in complete darkness. I was shortcutting through some neighborhood streets when I caught some motion from my peripheral vision on my right side. Fight or flight kicked in & I sprinted for my life. I was a medium to large sized dog chasing me. He never made a sound except for the clicking of his nails on the pavement. I was out of the seat for quite a while, didn't hear anything, so eased way off & looked back. The #^&$ thing was about 8-10' behind me. I took off again, quads screaming, tasting blood in my mouth, lungs on fire. Okay...that did it. I looked back & he was right there! It had been ~ a half mile, a hell of a long way to flat out sprint, & I didn't know how much I had left. Due to my destination I had made a couple of 90* turns. This thing was still running after me, still having never made one sound. I made a 90* right, went over some tracks & looked back again. There were a couple of bright street lights over the tracks. He stopped the chase & just stood there on the tracks. It was a coyote.

One more. It was winter & the forecasters were predicting snowmaggaden. I took the car because Chicken Little said the sky was about to fall. Came outside after work...not a single snowflake. &$%#$%! This went on for 4 consecutive days. On the 5th day I said, "To hell with it! I'm riding." Ride in, no probs. I taught in a windowless, interior room & never went anywhere I could look outside. I didn't give it a 2nd thought. As I was leaving, walking my bike down the hall, I passed a window to see 18" of snow on the ground. Ain't no way I'm riding 18 mi. home on my commuter road bike with 25mm tires on busy, narrow, 2 lane rds. I called for a rescue.

In the last 10 years those were the worst, or most epic, I can remember.


----------



## RotatingShifts (Nov 12, 2006)

*I know that "fight or flight" response...*

A few years ago, I was finishing my commute less than one mile from home, on a quiet back road, a little before 1:00AM. At that time, I mounted my headlight on the bars, so I could only see ahead. Everything was very quiet; I was relaxed, enjoying the "home stretch." Then I heard it...

Hoofs! Clacking on the pavement just beside me! I didn't know if it was Bambi, Bambi's rabid uncle, or a moose about to stomp all over me. I never did find out -- I was so high on adrenalin and sprinting my legs off!

My light's been helmet mounted ever since!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

One morning here in the PNW, I saw a whitish flash as a rabbit ran about 10 feet in front of my bike. I then heard scaping noises as the coyote chasing the rabbit slammed on the brakes to keep from piling into the side of my bike. I swear I could feel his breath on my ankle.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*rain*

I have never liked being wet and cold. One year doing the Davis 12 hour race on a fixed gear, it rained on me the entire 12 hours, and I was unprepared, and was doing it without crew. It was traumatizing. I was soaked an hour into the ride, and suffered through 11 more hours of riding in the rain, up and down mountains. On top of that, I had a cleat break on big climb, fell and got hurt, and then had to duct tape my foot to the pedal, with over 100 miles to go. Damn miserable. Now, I'll willingly ride in the rain, but I am very prepared. Yes, it does take a few more minutes to get dressed and undressed, but it's worth it.

The thing about rain is that you can never remain "dry." You're going to be at least damp, either outside in or from the inside out. All you can hope for is being comfortable, or less miserable. That's what it's about.



JCavilia said:


> Where did you acquire your "Wicked Witch of the West" aversion to getting wet? I understand being used to dry conditions -- I grew up out there in the desert (Reno). But rain was such a rare event that it was sort of a treat to be in it, and when I moved to wetter climes, I found it didn't bother me too much. I wear enough rain gear to keep the rain from getting me too cold -- which often means very little in the warmest season. But I expect to get somewhat wet, and can live with it.
> 
> Your description of your rain getup sounds oppressive to don and ride in. On the other hand, it's no worse than the layers I wear to commute in the winter here.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I most fear getting hit by deer. They are like rabbits in my part of town. The other day a herd of deer came running around a house as I was approaching and then veered and ran along side me for about 1/4 mile. Another day, a large deer was standing beside the road at the bottom of a big hill where my speeds usually top 30 mph. That kind of freaked me out thinking what would have happened if he jumped in front of me. I've approached that downhill very cautiously ever since.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

tarwheel2 said:


> I most fear getting hit by deer. They are like rabbits in my part of town. The other day a herd of deer came running around a house as I was approaching and then veered and ran along side me for about 1/4 mile. Another day, a large deer was standing beside the road at the bottom of a big hill where my speeds usually top 30 mph. That kind of freaked me out thinking what would have happened if he jumped in front of me. I've approached that downhill very cautiously ever since.


One of the fellows on a group ride I was on hit a deer. We were tooling through the heart of suburbia at the time.


----------

